# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Combo Box Selected Index Change in an other tab

## jennyk

Hi,

I am having this issue where I have two tabs in which each tab has a combobox...I need something like If i select an item in combobox1 then the combobox in other tab should also be changed to select the same value. Note that both comboboxes have the same number of items.
One thing to note here is that I am navigating to different usercontrols on tab selection change. I have attached my exact scenario example below.
Please help.
I have commented out 2 lines in UserControl1.cs and UserControl2.cs...The code needs to go there.
Please someone help. This is kind of urgent and I am out of ideas.

Thank You in Advance.

----------


## jennyk

Anyone????

----------


## jennyk

Anyone there to shed some light on the topic

----------


## jennyk

I am back here again for an answer.....ANYONE???

----------


## jennyk

Nevermind....I got it....

----------

